# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  اغرب القضايا

## محمد محيى الدين

*اغرب القضايا*     يعنى مثلا انا مره كنت فى دائرة احوال والخصم طلب تعديل طلباته لتصبح الدعوى لعان ( اللعان بين الزوجين المنصوص فى القرآن ) القاضى بلم وقرر انه اول مره تعرض عليه نزاع لعان
يعنى ممكن نرفع دعوى لعان امام محكمة الاسرة ؟
-----
             2
خد عندك
فيه واحد سوابق نشل الضابط مسكه وحرز التليفون بتاعه ولفق له محضر نشل موبايل
وبعرض النشال عالنيابه بحرز الموبايل ( اللى فى الاساس موبايله)
طبعا السيد وكيل النيابه مصدقش انه موبايله لاسيما ومرفق بالمحضر صحيفة سوابقه
وبفض الحرز ووكيل النيابه يعبث بالموبايل قام بفك البطاريه ليفاجأ بورقه داخل الموبايل
وبقراءتها تبين انها....
( فاتورة شراء الموبايل باسم المتهم موضح بها السيريال نمبر الخاص بالجهاز ) والمتهم كان ناسيا انه وضع الفاتوره داخل الموبايل
لا لشىء الا لحسن حظه

طبعا وكيل النيابة اخلى سبيل المتهم حسن الحظ من سراى النيابة وسط ضحكات الجميع

            3
طب خد عندك
لى صديق حكى لى الموضوع ده وكان سمعه من صديق اخر
واحد مصرى كان فى استراليا وكان جاره عنده كلب وكان فيه جار ثانى بيركن سيارته فصدم الكلب
المهم الراجل شال الكلب وجرى على صاحبه وخده وراحوا جرى عالمستشفى والدكاتره اتلمت عالكلب
وخرج الطبيب يقولهم للاسف احنا مضطرين نعطى الكلب حقنة الرحمه وممكن تدخلوا تشوفوه وتلقوا عله نظرة الوداع
وخرجوا من عند الكلب بعد مادفعوا 100 دولار ثمن الحقنه حتى يستريح الكلب من الالام
وراحوا يدفنوا الكلب فى مقابر الكلاب
والغريب
ان المستشفى بعتت لصحاب الكلب خطاب تعزيه لوفاة الكلب
والاغرب بعد عام من الوفاه
المستشفى بعتت خطاب تعزيه بمناسبة مرور عام على وفاة الكلب


والاغرب والاغرب انى كل ما احكى لحد الموضوع ده يقولى ياريتنى كنت كلب فى استراليا
ومكنتش بنى ادم فى مصر
ايه رايكم

                           4

المحامى : لويس برنار
فرنى الجنسيه مواليد 1788م
امتهن المحاماه حتى اصبح من اشهر محامى فرنسا
وقد ضرب الرقم القياسى فى الوقت الذى استغرقته احدى مرافعاته
اذ تكلم لمدة 120ساعه متواصله وذلك لانقاذ حياة موكله الجنيرال _ (جان ترافو) والذى كان متهما بالخيانه ومحكوم عليه بالاعدام
ولما كاد الحكم ان ينفذ تقدم المحامى لويس برنار بطلب للمحكمه بالتماس تاجيل تنفيذ الاعدام لحين محاولة استصدار عفو من الملك
لكن المحكمه رفضت الالتماس
فتقدم للمحكمه بطلب لتمكينه من بيان اسباب وحجج الالتماس فوافقت المحكمه
وظل يترافع ويتكلم لمدة 120 ساعه بدون توقف ولا نوم اذ انه لو سكت لتم تنفيذ الحكم على موكله
وراح يدلى بالحجج طوال الخمسة ايام بلياليها 
وفجأه وبعد مرور 120ساعه تدخل القاعه زوجة المتهم وهى تحمل العفو الملكى 
والطريف ان المحكمه حكمت على المحامى بالحبس بتهمة خداع المحكمه ومنعها من القيام بواجبها

                 5

واحد صديقي ماشى بالعربية واحدة محجبة وقفته وطلبت منه يوصلها لمحطة الترام ، المهم الراجل ده محترم جدا وصلها وطول السكة ماتكلمش معاها كلمة واحدة ولما نزلت فوجئ إن الموبيل إتسرق المهم عمل محضر في القسم وإستعوض ربنا ...
بعد شهرين ماشي من نفس المكان لقى واحد نازل ضرب في واحدة محجبة المهم رايح يخلصها ويستفهم لقاها البت اللى سرقته وكمان كانت بتسرق الراجل دة لكن شافها ومسكها 
راحوا التلاتة القسم والراجل قال لظابط المباحث الموضوع وصاحبي ده قال إن موبايله إتسرق من نفس البت وعامل محضر رقم كذا.. 
المهم المباحث ضغطت على البت لحد ماقالت هى باعت الموبايل لمين وجابوه (صاحب محل) وطبعا كان باع الأجهزة لكن المباحث من كتر الضغط عليه إضطر يجيب أجهزة جديدة بعلبتها والضمان لصاحبي ده والراجل التاني 
فلوسه حلال
          منقو

----------


## عاصم

فعلا أغرب القضايا
شكرا على الموضوع
دومت بود

----------


## hazem mohamed

واحد صديقي ماشى بالعربية واحدة محجبة وقفته وطلبت منه يوصلها لمحطة الترام ، المهم الراجل ده محترم جدا وصلها وطول السكة ماتكلمش معاها كلمة واحدة ولما نزلت فوجئ إن الموبيل إتسرق المهم عمل محضر في القسم وإستعوض ربنا ...
بعد شهرين ماشي من نفس المكان لقى واحد نازل ضرب في واحدة محجبة المهم رايح يخلصها ويستفهم لقاها البت اللى سرقته وكمان كانت بتسرق الراجل دة لكن شافها ومسكها
راحوا التلاتة القسم والراجل قال لظابط المباحث الموضوع وصاحبي ده قال إن موبايله إتسرق من نفس البت وعامل محضر رقم كذا..
المهم المباحث ضغطت على البت لحد ماقالت هى باعت الموبايل لمين وجابوه (صاحب محل) وطبعا كان باع الأجهزة لكن المباحث من كتر الضغط عليه إضطر يجيب أجهزة جديدة بعلبتها والضمان لصاحبي ده والراجل التاني 

هههههههههههههههههه
الراجل ده طلع محظوظ بشكل
ياله مبروك عليه الموبايل الجديد

----------

